# Outlook Express w/ Windows 8?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I hear that Microsoft Outlook Express email will not work with Windows 8.... is that correct? I don't care for online email programs. 
I want a POP3 type email to send photos within email, not just attachments.
.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> I hear that Microsoft Outlook Express email will not work with Windows 8.... is that correct? I don't care for online email programs.
> I want a POP3 type email to send photos within email, not just attachments.
> .


General support for Outlook Express on Windows XP ended on April 21, 2010. And ends for XP Pro in 2 months.
I had switched to Windows live mail 5 years ago when I had XP.

Windows 7 has no built-in e-mail program. *Windows Live Mail*, a part of Windows Live Essentials, may have been installed by the vendor, but not installed by Microsoft. You can download the same program and use it with Windows 8.


Windows Live Essentials (Choose the Live programs you want to download)
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/essentials-other-programs


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't care for the Win 7 version of Windows Live mail as it doesn't work in POP3 mode -- it actually takes the mail off the server, which I didn't want. Not knowing that, I managed to wipe 3 years of mail off my on-line G-Mail account. Not a happy camper! The XP edition worked in POP3 and left mail on the server. So I switched to Thunderbird. Except for the fact you can't schedule mail to be sent later, it works very much like Outlook Express. And it will work in POP3 mode. 
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I didn't care for the Win 7 version of Windows Live mail as it doesn't work in POP3 mode -- it actually takes the mail off the server, which I didn't want.


Windows Live Mail works fine as a POP3 client. I use it as a POP3 client myself.

You can also leave messages on the server if you wish. To do that click on the Accounts tab and select Properties. Click the Advanced tab. Near the bottom, check the box next to "Leave a copy of messages on the server."


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada, I think we had this discussion when this happened to me 2+ years ago. I installed the win 7 version of Live Mail and it began to download all the mail before I could stop it. It would only work in IMAP and I never found a way to reconfigure to POP 3 it like you have, so switched to Thunderbird and have been happy with it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> Nevada, I think we had this discussion when this happened to me 2+ years ago. I installed the win 7 version of Live Mail and it began to download all the mail before I could stop it. It would only work in IMAP and I never found a way to reconfigure to POP 3 it like you have, so switched to Thunderbird and have been happy with it.


Sounds like a server side issue.


----------

